# new



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

I am new to this site and have found it very helpful. On Friday I had had an embryo transfer at the blastocyst stage. we had 7 embryos at the 6-8 cell stage and these were genetically tested. Only one came back healthy and so all our hopes are on this little one!Not looking forward to the next week ,blood test is on the 4th October.Is anyone out there at this stage?

thanks cesca


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya cesca

Just wanted to offer u a warm welcome to fertility friends.

I am not going thru the same treatment as urself at present, but we have a thread on the site called the 2ww.

There u will meet lots of ladies going thru the 2 ww and will help and support you thru that.

I really hope that u get ur BFP (positive)     

Welcome once again
Emilyxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi cesca

welcome to ff

i'm not going through treatment at the mo but just wanted to wish you loads of luck    

luv pam xx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Hi Cesca

 Welcome to FF 

Just popped in to wish you loads of luck and send some babydust your way 

Here is the link to the board that Emily mentioned where there are lots of other girls going through their 2ww with you.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,15212.0.html

   

Loads of love and luck
Jax
xxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Cesca,

Just wanted to pop in and say welcome!

Good Luck on your 2ww.

Belinda x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Cesca

Welcome to ff hun wishing you all the best for your 2ww i hope its a bfp 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

thanks all for welcoming me , I have looked on the 2ww link and there are lots of us !  I will at least have something else to do now and not be  constantly feeling for all the  signs!   thanks again cesca x


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Cesca
Welcome to the site
Good luck for the rest of your 2ww.
C


----------

